# Orange Montipora capricornis got stung?



## GetITCdot (Aug 4, 2009)

So ive got a small little pieace of Orange Montipora









^^thats a stock picture my piece is much smaller.

Well i didn't relise that my green Tonga mushrooms had fallen into it and now about half of the Orange Cap is completely bleached white. Is it too late?


----------



## trouble93 (Nov 8, 2008)

GetITCdot said:


> So ive got a small little pieace of Orange Montipora
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No monti cap as long as they have some flesh living they have a chance of coming back.


----------



## GetITCdot (Aug 4, 2009)

hurrah, on a side note, I was unaware that green tonga mushrooms could sting.


----------



## trouble93 (Nov 8, 2008)

GetITCdot said:


> hurrah, on a side note, I was unaware that green tonga mushrooms could sting.


Little known fact you have some that can eat small fish.


----------

